# hi



## downing (May 11, 2021)

Hello! New here. 
hey all. I'm looking at buying a used Gizzly 2x72" grinder. I tried one out yesterday and I wasn't sure that the accuracy and power was what I had experienced with a Pheer, KMG or Bader. Still, the price on the Grizzly is attractive. 

What do you all think? Have you found the Grizzly 2x72 to have enough accuracy and power for knife making? Thanks!


----------

